# This is different .Neck warmer K



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://slipslipknit.com/?page_id=1577 I didn't know you had to pay for it but it is cute.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

It's mostly 2X2 rib. What's so special about this one?


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

It is pretty; would hide the extra chins.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Ellemck said:


> It is pretty; would hide the extra chins.


Added plus! :thumbup:


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Ellemck said:


> It is pretty; would hide the extra chins.


wouldn't any turtleneck do that?


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ooo, I like that. No bulk, just snuggly around the neck. Good design. TNX for posting.


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

It is cute, and different. Thanks for posting; I like the web site! ;-)


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

cannot say i find it interesting, sorry.


----------



## Fran In Lakewood (Jan 25, 2012)

I LOVE it! Definitely different and will be really fun to wear. Thanks for posting the link. So many patterns, so little time.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

I love the way the long,slim ends pull the cowl tighter around the neck and ruffle up what would otherwise be quite an ordinary cowl.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

hasamod41 said:


> It's mostly 2X2 rib. What's so special about this one?


Please read the pattern description. It involves lace and short rows. The ribbing merely supplies the ruffle. Then go to ravelry and look at the 59 projects. Some show the entire scarf which is actually quite charming. 
Thanks to the original poster for sharing.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Cute. I like the ruffle--very different.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

hasamod41 said:


> It's mostly 2X2 rib. What's so special about this one?


 it's pretty


----------



## SharCraft (Nov 12, 2012)

It always makes me feel sad when people post negative post.. We get enough of this in life.. This is my escape ...like the old saying goes.. If you can't say something nice ..don't say anything at all. I think the the neck. Warmer is nice ...thanks for showing us what you like..Country Bumpkin have a great day.


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you. I read through previous posts and for some reason some KPs are being brutally honest today. I have not seen any other neck warmer like this one and see it as very feminine and light weight and wonder if it would really hide my extra chin area. Still for the right recipient I would buy this pattern.

Thank you also for the opportunity to view other patterns that are listed. When I see something I like, I like to see what else the person has created/knit.

I see this as a different neck warmer pattern please continue to post.
Growing up I was taught, if you can't say anything nice don't say anything at all.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

It is different. Thanks for the link. I like this designer's book


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks, very sweet. I see she's authored several books. Like her icord scarf too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SharCraft said:


> It always makes me feel sad when people post negative post.. We get enough of this in life.. This is my escape ...like the old saying goes.. If you can't say something nice ..don't say anything at all. I think the the neck. Warmer is nice ...thanks for showing us what you like..Country Bumpkin have a great day.


Thank you! Blessings to you today!


----------



## psvg007 (Sep 20, 2012)

WOW Some of us have gotten up on the wrong side of the bed this morning.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

SharCraft said:


> It always makes me feel sad when people post negative post.. We get enough of this in life.. This is my escape ...like the old saying goes.. If you can't say something nice ..don't say anything at all. I think the the neck. Warmer is nice ...thanks for showing us what you like..Country Bumpkin have a great day.


I agree with you! "If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all." Especially, if no opinion is asked for.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Ravelry has many lovely neck warmers in the Victorian style. After seeing this one, I searched Ravelry and found two to knit.  Thank you, Country Bumpkin, for the idea.
Elle


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

mmMardi said:


> I agree with you! "If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all." Especially, if no opinion is asked for.


Sorry, I didn't mean to be negative. But to pay for something like that. for 2X2 Ribbing, I wouldn't.


----------



## sandware (Oct 25, 2011)

SharCraft said:


> It always makes me feel sad when people post negative post.. We get enough of this in life.. This is my escape ...like the old saying goes.. If you can't say something nice ..don't say anything at all. I think the the neck. Warmer is nice ...thanks for showing us what you like..Country Bumpkin have a great day.


Cannot agree enough!!!! Thanks for sharing....


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

That is okay everyone. It didn't bother me that some didn't like it.I will keep posting pics. Everyone is welcome that said thanks.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://slipslipknit.com/?page_id=1577 I didn't know you had to pay for it but it is cute.


Thank you for posting. This is an interesting neck warmer. I think it is easy to make it, and many of us can make it without a pattern, but the idea( design) is great. I will make it for my daughter and my 2 daughters in law. Thank you again!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Usually when I see a thread going "south" like this one because of what seems like "snide remarks" with no benefit, I just move on....but, I used the back button because "bullying in any form is not acceptable". When I click on a subject to see what the person is sharing, a pattern, a hint on knitting, etc. I either comment on it in a positive way, OR if it is not up my ally, or I don't care for the pattern, etc., I just move on. There is no reason to belittle a person or make them feel bad. Okay, I have had my say, I am going to uncheck the box (watch this topic) because I have said what I needed to say on this subject and don't need the drama created when someone posts things that are negative. To Country Bumpkins thanks for sharing, I know someone or many will love the pattern and may be the perfect find for them.....so continue to share as you have always done. hugs to all


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

I thought this was quite cute. I have given up expecting to look like the models in these things, but this is a youthful design for young necks, I think. Would look great on my grandaughter. Similar to one I'm getting ready to make her to go with her slouchy and fingerless gloves. Very charming and fashionable. I have always loved making things for my girls.
I think neck cuffs are such a great idea. No extra to get in the way. I'd probably want to modify this so that it tied with ribbons or buttoned on the side.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Crochet dreamin' said:


> I thought this was quite cute. I have given up expecting to look like the models in these things, but this is a youthful design for young necks, I think. Would look great on my grandaughter. Similar to one I'm getting ready to make her to go with her slouchy and fingerless gloves. Very charming and fashionable. I have always loved making things for my girls.
> I think neck cuffs are such a great idea. No extra to get in the way. I'd probably want to modify this so that it tied with ribbons or buttoned on the side.


I think you are right on the young necks. Your pattern is cute too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

annacovasa said:


> Thank you for posting. This is an interesting neck warmer. I think it is easy to make it, and many of us can make it without a pattern, but the idea( design) is great. I will make it for my daughter and my 2 daughters in law. Thank you again!


Would you post a pic when you are thru with them? On here? I have a sixteen yo gs who may like it. She is a prissy.


----------



## ballsofyarn (Jan 16, 2012)

Country bumpkin, this is a lovely pattern. How do you believe the ties are knitted and attached? Ballsofyarn


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

SharCraft said:


> It always makes me feel sad when people post negative post.. We get enough of this in life.. This is my escape ...like the old saying goes.. If you can't say something nice ..don't say anything at all. I think the the neck. Warmer is nice ...thanks for showing us what you like..Country Bumpkin have a great day.


My sentiments entirely.. I'm glad it was shared.


----------



## Cangell (Nov 23, 2013)

I think it's very pretty and feminine, and unusual with the tie accent around it.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

hasamod41 said:


> wouldn't any turtleneck do that?


Sure! But I find people object to my removing my turtleneck when I warm up (it isn't a pretty sight). They don't mind when I take off a scarf. LOL.

Elle


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey, Country Bumpkins,

This is a nifty little cowl with some sassy attitude with the long pieces that come in front to tie. I like that. 

I have seen something quite similar at a RenFaire several years ago. It was an adjustable Elizabethan Ruff, that had double-edge lace (wide stuff, but not hard-stiffened!) that had a channel in the middle that had ribbons through the channel to the back and you could bring those ribbons around to the front to tie in a bow over the channel. Hope that makes sense!

At any rate, I rather like this little neck warmer.  Thanks for posting that link. I've added that to my wish-list for patterns. Lovely site.

Marge


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins,

I love that you pointed me to a new site for these accessories. And thank you for liking the cuff design I posted too.  
I was kind of in a hurry earlier, so I didn't post the pattern instructions, but it is a free pattern called Viol Neck Cuff. In chunky.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

It is fashionable, feminine and warm! Also a great way to 
turn a crew neckline into a turtleneck (with an added bow).


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

That is cute and very different. My 19 year old daughter thinks it's pretty. MeaningI can't have one.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Ellemck said:


> Sure! But I find people object to my removing my turtleneck when I warm up (it isn't a pretty sight). They don't mind when I take off a scarf. LOL.
> 
> Elle


I 'm sorry for misunderstanding. Although I still don't understand the difference of removing a scarf or a cowl or a turtleneck. I really meant not harm. Usually I say to each his own.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ballsofyarn said:


> Country bumpkin, this is a lovely pattern. How do you believe the ties are knitted and attached? Ballsofyarn


I guess you haven't looked on Ravelry at the projects made from this pattern. The two photos below should answer your question.

It's a neat looking piece, but Isidora Duncan's early demise came to mind when I saw it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isadora_Duncan
I won't be making anything like it.


----------



## ballsofyarn (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you very much for this insight. Did not know that about Isadora, now wonder if any length of scarf would be a safety hazard in such a situation. Perhaps that is a plus for short cowls. I'll just make the body part without the tails and see what that is like. Also thanks for the headsup on ravelry. Hadn't thought of going there, duh!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ballsofyarn said:


> Thank you very much for this insight. Did not know that about Isadora, now wonder if any length of scarf would be a safety hazard in such a situation. Perhaps that is a plus for short cowls. I'll just make the body part without the tails and see what that is like. Also thanks for the heads-up on ravelry. Hadn't thought of going there, duh!!


The possible choking hazard is why the children in day-care (in Montreal, at least) are forbidden to have scarves. There may not be open spoked wheels to catch trailing ends, but there are always other tikes who just might try to hitch a ride on them!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Crochet dreamin' said:


> Country Bumpkins,
> 
> I love that you pointed me to a new site for these accessories. And thank you for liking the cuff design I posted too.
> I was kind of in a hurry earlier, so I didn't post the pattern instructions, but it is a free pattern called Viol Neck Cuff. In chunky.


No, I'm not KP's Admin, but I wouldn't be surprised if the Admin jumps on you for posting a pattern instead of just the link to it. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/viol-neck-cuff

Maybe you haven't yet read this forum's rules? They're at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html#63

The second rule states, "- Do not post images with copyrighted patterns or other content of others without their permission. It's OK to *post a link* to the author's site that shows the pattern, but *don't copy and post the pattern* here."

I give you this advice, because I used to do the same as you, and the Admin jumped all over me, threatening to ban me from KP. Were I not so addicted to KP, I'd have more FOs and fewer WIPs. 

Keep well!


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Well, Jessica-Jean, Thank you for the education! That list of don'ts was rather daunting, and no it never occurred to me that there was a huge list of regulations to be adhered to! My mother always said "Ignorance is no excuse," so I stand corrected. I thought it was OK because it was a free item and I was recommending it, not selling it. 

I apologize to the admin people for my bad.

I didn't even know where I found that pattern at the time I posted it. I just liked it a lot.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

I didn't know these rules existed either. It's a long list but I'm glad it's come to my attention as I never did understand why I was reprimanded for using upper case in a title.


----------

